# بداية مقابلة مع المهندس محمود حازم عياد ( رد على رسالة أخى / أبو صالح )



## محمود حازم عياد (17 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز أبو صالح 
الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة 
بداية" أشكركم جميعا" على أختياركم لى لأجراء مقابلة شخصية معى ويعلم اللة أننى أستفدت كثيرا"
من المشاركات المقدمة فى هذا الملتقى الذى أعتبرة و بحق منارة للعلم ومكان ننسى فية أننا من 
بلاد متفرقة يجمعنا الحب فى اللة وخدمة العلم و المعرفة قد لا نتقابل ولكن أسرتنا فى الملتقى 
أصبحت تعرف بعضها بعضا" بحيث أننى لو لم أقرأ رد لمشاركاتى من أبو صالح أو من أم نورا 
أو من أى زميل تعودت على قراءة أسمة فى الملتقى أصاب بأحباط 000000 وحتى لا أطيل عليكم 
أعرف بنفسى أولا":-

الأسم :- محمود حازم السيد مصطفى عياد
تاريخ الميلاد :- 25 أبريل 1953
المؤهل الدراسى :- بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 1977تقدير عام جيد
الحالة الأجتماعية :- متزوج 
الوظيفة الحالية :- مدير الأدارة الفنية و المشروعات ( شركة مقاولات قطاع خاص كبرى )
الدراسات و الدورات التى قمت بها :-
لعدم الأطالة أرفق لكم Cv كامل لعلة يكون فية معلومات كافية عن العبد الفقير
 الى اللة


----------



## بهاءالدين (18 أغسطس 2007)

يشرفنى جدا ان انتمى لنفس الجامعة التى تخرجت منها 
وبسم الله ما شاء الله ايه السى فى المحترم جداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجدا ده
انا فى قسم ميكانيكا دعواتك معانا 
ومرة تانيه انت منور المنتدى بوجودك انت فعلا من افضل الخبرات اللى لازم نتعلم منها


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أغسطس 2007)

أشكر زميلى المهندس / بهاء الدين على الكلمة الرقيقة التى أفتتح بها الحوارات وأحب أن أعرفك
بنفسى أكثر فمن هواياتى الرسم و الرياضة و خاصة" العدو و السباحة وقبل كل شىء حفظ القرآن
الكريم فالحمدللة قد وصلت فى الحفظ على يد شيخ متقن الى الجزء الثانى عشر وكذلك أهوى تعلم
كل جديد فى مجال التخصص حسب أمكانياتى المتواضعة ولا تفوتنى أى دورة تدريبية أو كورس
أرى أنة يفيد فى مجالى ولا أشترك فية 0 قد لا أستخدم فى عملى كل ما أتلاقاة من علم ولكن أقول
قد يأتى وقت أحتاج فية الى هذا العلم أو قد أكون طرفا" فى نقاش أن لم أكن ملم ببعض حواراتة
أشعر بأننى أقل من مستوى المكان وأخيرا" 0000 وأرجو ألا أكون قد أطلت عليك فكيف تكون
مديرا" لجيل جديد من الشباب ولا تتكلم بلغتهم ، يجب أن يشعر المهندس الذى ترأسة أنك تستطيع
أن تفيدة بخبرتك والحمدللة فأن جميع من عمل معى على مدار السنين الطويلة تربطنا سويا"علاقات
أكاد أقول أكثر من مجرد رئيس لمرؤوس سواء من ناحية تبادل المعرفة وحتى ممارسة الهوايات من 
رياضة و رسم آسف للأطالة 
مع قبول تحياتى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ام نورا (18 أغسطس 2007)

ونعم الاختيار للمقابلة استاذنا الفاضل ابو صالح 
فمهندس كالسيد عياد اثرى الملتقى بنتاجه الشخصي ونتيجة تدريبه وممارسته للمهنة 
عقل مفكر ومنتج ومعطاء في نفس الوقت سيفيدنا كثيرا ويقرب الصورة للمبتئين امثالي 
ولو القينا نظرة على دروس الاستاذ عياد نرى مدى تفانيه في ايصال الافكار 
مشاركات الاخوة الافاضل كلها محط اعتزاز وتقييم 
ولكن ان تنجز عملا وتهديه اثمن من وجهة نظري من ان تحصل عليه وتنقله
مع تكرار اعتزازي وامتناني لمشاركات الجميع وعطاءاتهم 
سؤالي للسيد عياد لربما لا يكون مهنيا بحتا ولكنه مهم جدا بالنسبة لي 
1- هل تعتقد ان الممارسة في الموقع اساس لا يستطيع مهندس التخطيط الاستغناء عنه لانشاء مهندس تخطيط ناجح وهل بغياب هذه الممارسة ليس من امل لاداء المهام على الوجه المطلوب؟ 
لانني بدأت الاصابة بالاحباط حيث انني بدات مكتبيا بدون مرشد الا ملتقانا الرائع خاصة وانني اعمل في محيط عنصري للغاية (هنود) ولا احصل على مايلزمني من معلومات وخبرة معهم واشعر انني افقد الكثير بدلا من ان اكتسب 
2- ماهي الطرق المثلى لتكوين الخلفية الهندسية اللازمة لمهندس الادراة والتخطيط واي الاقسام التي يحتاج التعاون معها مباشرة وطلب الوثائق اللازمة لبناء خطة المشروع ؟ وكيف تتم صياغة هذه المعلومات 
اي هل من حق مهندس التخطيط الحصول على تفاصيل ومعادلات الكاش فلو وساعات العمل من المخمن لمراجعة منطقية فرض هذه اساعات ام ان عليه ان يستلمها كارقام جاهزة فقط بدون مناقشة؟
3- كيف نفرض حاجتنا للمعدات خلال المراحل المختلفة ؟
اعتذر للاطالة ولكنني كنت امارس اعمال الانهاءات والعزل والمعالجات والترميم والاعمال المتخصصة في المضافات الهندسية موقعيا اي ان خبرتي العملية اقرب الى كيمياويات البناء الحديث وليست اعمال انشاء بالمعنى الحقيقي .


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أغسطس 2007)

الى الزميلة المهندسة / أم نورا 
بعد التحية 
لا أريد أن أسرد نظريات أو مقتطفات من كتب قرأناها فى هذة المواضيع ولكن أنقل لكى تجربتى الشخصية طوال فترة عملى التى تجاوزت 29 سنة وهى كما يلى :-
1- فى جميع التخصصات الهندسية يلزم أن يكون هناك دور فعال لمهندس التخطيط بدءا" من 
التخطيط المبدئى للمشروع و حتى التسليم النهائى 0
2- مهندس التخطيط الذى يبدء حياتة كمهندس تنفيذ يكون أقدر و أدق فى حالة تغيير مجال عملة 
و التحول الى مهندس تخطيط وبعيدا" أيضا" عن النظريات فطبيعى أن المهندس الذى يعيش وسط
الموقع و يرى و ينظم عملة ويقدر أحتياجتة يكون قادرا" فى المستقبل أن يكون مهندس تخطيط 
ممتاز وكذلك ينطبق الحال على مهندس التصميم فمن تجربتى العميلة ومناقشة المشاريع سواء
معماريا" أو أنشائيا" نجد أن الأفكار التصميمية تكون أقرب الى التنفيذ ومنطقية فى كون مهندس
التصميم قد عمل فترة من حياتة فى التنفيذ 0
3- مهندس التخطيط يلزم أن يكون متعاونا" مع جميع التخصصات الهندسية وعلى دراية كاملة
بالتسلسل المنطقى للبنود ولن يتوفلر ذلك بدون متابعة لتنفيذ هذة البنود فى الموقع حتى أحس 
كمهندس تخطيط بهذا البند ولا أخفى عليك سرا" أننى أجد نفسى أثناء التخطيط لبرنامج زمنى 
أقيم حوارات مع نفسى وعلى الورق 0
4- بالطبع فأن التجهيز للبرنامج و الذى يسبق البدء فى أدخال ال data الخاصة بالبرنامج 
أهم بكثير ودراسة ال resourcse سواء خامات ، عمالة ، مقاولين ، معدات و التى
تتحدد بصورة مبدئية عند بدء العمل وحسب ظروف الموقع وأى من هذة الموارد سيكون
مؤثرا" فى أنجاز العمل ففى بعض المناطق يكون الماء و الحصول علية أساس للعمل
5- بالنسبة لأحتياجات المعدات و كيفية فرض الأحتياجات لها فهى كأى resourcse
دراسة المدة المطلوب فيها أنجاز العمل ويأتى تحديد الأحتياجات بعد عمل WBS و كذلك breakdown للبنود ومعرفة أحتياج كل بند وهناك مساهمات من بعض
الزملاء فى شرح WBS وكذلك الترتيب المنطقى لبنود الأعمال 0
6- وعد منى أن أكمل الأجزاء الخاصة بشرح مشروع كامل و التجهيز لة حتى أصل الى عمل 
LEVELING و مستخلص مقاول الباطن وكذلك تقارير المقارنة و تقارير المالية و الأحتياجات
حسب أمكانياتى المتواضعة و أعتذر فى حالة وجود خطأ أو سهو عن نقطة لم أرد عليها 0
7- أخيرا" مهندس التخطيط جزء من منظومة عمل متكاملة فهو مفتاح تنظيم العمل و ربط الأنشطة
وجرس الأنذار ومن مصلحة أصحاب الشركات تعظيم دور مهندس التخطيط وتوفير جميع المعلومات التى تلزمة وكذلك مهندس ال COST CONTROL برغم أن هذا التخصص نادر
فى شركاتنا وأن وجد مهندس بهذا المسمى يتحول بعد فترة الى مندوب مشتريات بمؤهل هندسى
أرجو أن تكون أجاباتى قد وصلت الى شخصكم الكريم وقد تعمدت الأ أتكلم كأنى محاضر فى 
الجامعة لأن النظريات موجودة فى الكتب أما الممارسة و التجربة مع العلم فهى الأهم 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا اشكر الاخ المهندس محمود حازم عياد شكرا جزيلا لموافقته بداية المقابلة .. وأسأل الله ان يجعل هذه المقابلة وما يقوم به المهندس محمود في نقل علمه وخبرته ومعرفته في ميزان حسناته وان يجزية الخير كله.

ثانيا لقد قمت بتعديل عنوان الموضوع الى بداية مقابلة مع المهندس محمود حازم عياد (رد على رسالة اخي/ابو صالح) .. وذلك حتى يسهل الرجوع اليها وارشفتها.
............................

انطلاقا من السيرة الذاتية العطرة المليئة بالخبرات العملية والمدعومة بالدورات العلمية المتخصصة ابدأ اسئلتي ..

تطرقت اخي الكريم الى شرح عن مهندس التخطيط .. (اثابك الله على ذلك) .. ولكن اطلب منك تفصيلا اكثر عن مهامه بالتحديد ما هي؟ومن اين يبدأ عمله والى من يسلمه؟ ومن هو مديره المباشر في الشركة؟ 

ايضا بحكم خبرتك كمدير موقع وكمهندس موقع .. ياريت لو تعطينى شيء من التفصيل عن مهام كل منهما .. مع ذكر الفرق بينهما اذا وجد؟ وايضا متى تبدأ مهام مدير الموقع ومتى تنتهي؟ وكيف يتم تناول الاتصالات ما بين ادارة المشاريع في الشركة وبين ادارة المشروع في الموقع؟ ومن هو المدير المباشر لمدير الموقع؟ وكيف تدار العلاقة ما بين مدير الموقع وقسم ادارة المشاريع في الشركة "او مدير المشروع" مع العميل؟

ايضا ارى من السيرة الذاتية .. انه هناك اهتمام من حضرتكم بأدوات ادارة المشاريع الحاسوبية على وجه الخصوص، فسؤالي دخلت هذه الادوات والتقنيات تدريجيا الى عالم التشييد وقد ظهر عليها تطورات كبيرة وما زال الاهتمام بتطوير هذه التقنيات والادوات مستمرا الى اليوم ... ولكن لا زال أداء ادارة المشاريع بشكل عام اقل بكثير من الاداء التي تفترضه دخول مثل هذه التقنيات والادوات الحديثة لصناعة التشييد، تعليقك؟؟؟

سأترك المجال "مؤقتا" للاخوان .. وان شاء الله لي عوده الى الاسئلة فهذه فرصة لا تعوض


----------



## العبد الفقير (19 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكر الأخ ابو صالح والأستاذ محمود على هذه الاستضافة القيمة التي بلا شك ستفيد الأخوة ومنهم أنا من خبرات الأستاذ محمود 

السؤال الأول: لو فرضأ هناك مهندس مخطط زمني كان خبرته تتلخص فقط في تخطيط الجدول الزمني لمشاريع المباني ولكن فجأة الشركة أخذت مشروع جديد والمشروع الجديد هو نفق تحت الأرض؟ فكيف يتصرف المهندس في هذه الحالة وخصوصاً بأن بضاعته في بناء الأنفاق ليست كبيرة؟ فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة؟

السؤال الثاني: كيف تقيم البرامج الاتية PS8 و microsoftproject علماً بأن هذه البرامج أيسر من البرامفيرا ولكنها لا تمتلك خواص البرامفيرا؟

السؤال الثالث: بالنسبة لحساب الكميات وأدخالها في البرامفيرا هل تدخلها بقيمتها الحقيقية أم تضيف نسبة 5% أو قيمة أخرى لنسبة ضياع وعدم الاستفادة من هذه الكمية

السؤال الرابع: في مشاريع المباني ما هي النسبة التي تضع ل undirect cost والتي تشمل مثلاً الفاكس والبورتاكبن و الشاي والقهوة وماء للموظفين هل هي 10%

وجزاكم الله خير على هذه الاستضافة الهامة


----------



## ام نورا (19 أغسطس 2007)

*اقتراح لربما يلقى الاستحسان*

استاذي الفاضل اجابات شافية واسلوب خطاب سلس جزاك الله كل خير واعتذر عن الاثقال
اتفق مع الاستاذ ابو صالح وانضم اليه في السؤال عن:
1-دور ومهام مهندس التخطيط و واجباته منذ بدء المشروع بالتسلسل المنطقي مع ارفاق الامثلة ان وجدت ؟
2- وما يلزمه في كل مرحلة ويعتمد عليه as input ليخرج بال output المطلوب على الوجه الامثل.

ومثلا قبل البدء بتنفيذ المشروع يحتاج الى الC14ماهي عناصره تحديدا حيث انني اعددت
Cash flow ,Manpower Histogram,Equipment ولا اعرف ان كنت مطالبة بغير ذلك 
وماهي الصورة الامثل والاكثر افادة للخروج بهذه الملفات اي الصورة التراكمية العامة ؟ التفصيلية بتحديد نوع اختصاص العمال ؟ ام ...؟
الان اعمل قبل استلام الموقع على اعداد Detailed Mobilization Program
اي مثلا في مرحلة اعداد التقارير تلزمه زيارة موقعية والتقاط صور للانجاز الحاصل والوقوف على اسباب التاخير وماذا يعتمد لبناء recovery program

عموما فصل لنا ما يناط الى مهندس التخطيط من مهام وما يعتمده في كل مرحلة مع ارفاق امثلة عن ذلك ان وجدت تكون كمرجع 
Detailed Reference & Job Describtion for the
Planning Engineer لمهندس التخطيط 
واقترح بعد اكتمالها ان يتم طرحها في الملتقى بشكل موضوع مثبت منفصل 

وان تتم دعوة الخبراء في الملتقى للمشاركة بامثلتهم عن ذلك كل حسب نظام المتبع في الشركة التي يعمل بها 
ما رايك استاذ ابو صالح اعتقد انها فكرة لا بأس بها ولكن طرحها من قبلك يوليها قدرا اكبر من الاهتمام والاستجابة لدى الاخوة الاعضاء ان استحسنتها !!!


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

لن اطيل ... فقط تعليقا على مشاركة الاخت ام نورا
لا داعي لطرحها من قبلي فكلنا متساويين في الطرح وكلنا اعضاء في الملتقى .. اضيف فقط معلومه ان المقابلة لا تقف على اجوبة المتقابل معه وانما تطرح الاسئلة من الجميع ونأخذ اجابة المتقابل معه ونتساعد بطرح الامثلة والتعقيب وايضا قد نناقشة ونعارضه بإحترام .. الخلاصة ان المقابلات هي وسط للنقاش والاثراء من الجميع .. اتفق معك تماما اخت ام نورا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 أغسطس 2007)

أخوانى آسف للتأخير فى الرد على الأسئلة ولكننى وجدت أن هناك أسئلة تتعلق بمهام القائمين فى العمل بالمشروع وكذلك أسئلة تتعلق ببرنامج البريمافيرا لذلك فأننى أجهز organization chart لكافة 
الخطوات من بدء المشروع وحتى التسليم والقاء الضوء على كل مرحلة بما فيها البريمافيرا فأمهلونى 
بعض الوقت حتى يكون العمل معقول وبعيدا" على الرغى والتكرار مع قبول عذرى للتأخير
أخوكم 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوسعاد (20 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارحب باستاذنا المهندس محمود حازم عياد وباستاذنا ابوصالح ويعلم الله انني احبهم في الله كما احب كل عضو بهذا المنتدى. وطبعا وكالعادة اجابات وافية وجهد مشكور ولا نستطيع شكره ولكن الاجر على الله- جزاكم الله خيرا.
وكم يسعدني وبكل صدق هذا الجو الممتع الذي يسود بيننا- جمعنا الله اخوانا على سرر متقابلين في مستقر رحمته- 
وكي لا اطيل واكرر اسئلة في التخصص اعلم ان الزملاء لن يفوتو الفرصة للسؤال عنها -اترك فرصة لاخواني واخواتي اكرر ترحيبي وشكري ولي سؤال للمهندس محمود
لو وضعت نفسك اليوم في مكان المهندسين الصغار- من امثالنا- ما هو الطريق والاسلوب الذي كنت لتنتهجه في حياتك المهنية لتصل الى نتائج افضل مما وصلت اليه- بالرغم من وصولكم في رايي الى درجه ممتازة جدا-ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله.


----------



## shartooh (20 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله خريج 1977 وانا خريج 2004 جميل جدا انه فقط اقرأ اسلوب كلامك يا استاذ فهو يعتبر خبرة تضاف لي ووفقكم الله وزاد من عدد مثقفين العرب وشكرا.

sincerely
Eng.Ali M.Shartooh


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 أغسطس 2007)

الحاقا" لردى السابق أيضا" أقوم بتجهيز Project management process flow
الى جانب organization chart للمشروع فيهما التعليق المناسب الأهم من ذلك أتمنى أن نتعاون فى عمل Cost control organiztion chart لشركة أو مشروع 
سأحاول جاهدا" أنهاء ذلك مع تواصلى معكم وأعذرونى فأنا أعمل لعدد ساعات طويلة سواء فى العمل أو المنزل ووقتى فعلا" مقسم على مدار ال 16 ساعة فى اليوم ولكنى أحبكم فى اللة وأستفيد منكم كثيرا" فمهما قلت لن أصل الى فكر الزميل أبو صالح أو واحد بيفكر لأنى بالنسبة لهم أعتبر مبتدىء فى علم أدارة المشروعات
بانسبة لسؤال الزميل عن أضافة الموارد الى البريمافيرا وهل يتم أضافة الأهلاك 
من واقع خبرتى الأهلاك يعتبر من التكاليف التى لايمكن التغاضى عنها وأنت حين تبدأ فى دراسة بنود
المشروع لابد أن يكون لديك المعدلات الخاصة لخامات كل بند سواء م2 ، م3 أو م ط وبالطبع يستحسن
صياغة ذلك فى جدول على excel ( أنظر المشاركة الخاصة بى على الملتقى لأجزاء شرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة ) وستجد أيضا" مشاركة مثبتة بمعدلات الأداء ومشاركة بتحليل بنود الأعمال 
مربوطة بالأسعار كل ذلك يعتبر تجهيز لابد منة 0 أضف الى ذلك ففى بريمافيرا 5 هناك أضافات أخرى 
جديدة وجميلة مثل risk وأيضا" document تضاف للأنشطة بحيث يعتبر البرنامج بحق ملف كامل
للمشروع والتقارير الناتجة منة ممتازة وعديدة وأنا حاليا" أجهز ملف لمثال على بريمافيرا 5 لطرحة فى الملتقى وأذا أراد أحد الزملاء أن يعمل معى فى هذا المثال فلا مانع أن نتواصل من خلال الملتقى
أعتذر عن الأطالة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز أبو سعاد 
أشكر لك الكلمة الرقيقة فى حقى 
نصيحة لابد منها حدد ما تريد تماما" وضع هذا الهدف أمام عينيك ولاتترك السنين تمر عليك دون أن
تخطو خطوات نحو هدفك فأذا كنت تريد العمل فى مجال أدارة المشروعات مثلا" فسلح نفسك بالعلم
والعمل أبحث عن كل ما يرفع قدرك فى هذا التخصص 0000 وتجربتى مثال حى لك فأنا تركت نفسى
للعمل فى المواقع سنين طويلة فوجئت بعدها أننى تحولت من مهندس الى مشرف تنفيذ بدرجة بكالوريوس هندسة وبالطبع كلما مرت عليك السنين فى التنفيذ يتغير الوضع فالسن يتقدم 0000
وأى شركة تجدها تبحث عن الشباب وبالعامية يفكوك بكذا مهندس 000 فبدأت أصحو من هذة اغفوة
للألحق بمسيرة التقدم فبدأت الدراسة وتعلم الكومبيوتر الذى لم أكن أعرف منة سوى أسمة فقط
ومن فترة بسيطة لاتتجاوز أصابع اليد الواحدة وأيضا" لم أكن قد حددت هدف معين فتجد أننى درست
برامج graphic وكنت مميزا" فيها وتحولت الى البريمافيرا وكنت مميزا" فيها وحصلت على تقديرات مرتفعة ودرست بعض التخصصات وليس كلها فى أدارة المشروعات مثل cost control حاليا" وبعد هذة الرحلة ومنذ ثلاث سنوات أركز على البريمافيرا وما يخدمها من برامج قد لايكون هذا التصرف صحيح حيث لابد من الألمام بجميع حوانب أدارة المشروعات وفعلا" سأتقدم قريبا" جدا" لأخذ دبلومة من الجامعة الأمريكية وكذلك سأدرس برنامج expedition أعتذر عن الأطالة ولكننى وجدت نفسى
أتكلم من القلب لأبن عزيز 0000 المهم ركز فيما تريد واللة الموفق
 محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (20 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل والكريم ( ولا نزكى على الله أحدا ) محمود حازم
بالرغم من إن حضرتك تعتبر من الجيل الذى ليس هو بالحديث أمثالنا إلا أن حضرتك ما شاء الله متطور و مواكب لميكنة العمل ( Automation ) و دعنى أسجل إعجابى الشديد بالمهندس صاحب الخبرة العملية الطويلة مع إلمامه بالأدوات الحديثة التى تساعد فى إنجاز العمل
فمعذرة إن كنت أرى أن أغلب المهندسين أصحاب الخبرات الطويلة فى المهنة غير متطورين ومواكبين لتكنولوجيا العصر
إلا أن المهندس محمود حازم يضرب لنا أروع الأمثلة فى تلك الفجوة
على العموم أخونا الكريم جدا محمود عياد شرف لى أن أسجل تعارفى عليك أيها الأستاذ الفاضل
مهندس / محمود كامل


----------



## الزعيم2000 (20 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل والكريم ( ولا نزكى على الله أحدا ) محمود حازم
بالرغم من إن حضرتك تعتبر من الجيل الذى ليس هو بالحديث أمثالنا إلا أن حضرتك ما شاء الله متطور و مواكب لميكنة العمل ( Automation ) و دعنى أسجل إعجابى الشديد بالمهندس صاحب الخبرة العملية الطويلة مع إلمامه بالأدوات الحديثة التى تساعد فى إنجاز العمل
فمعذرة إن كنت أرى أن أغلب المهندسين أصحاب الخبرات الطويلة فى المهنة غير متطورين ومواكبين لتكنولوجيا العصر
إلا أن المهندس محمود حازم يضرب لنا أروع الأمثلة فى تلك الفجوة
على العموم أخونا الكريم جدا محمود عياد شرف لى أن أسجل تعارفى عليك أيها الأستاذ الفاضل
مهندس / محمود كامل


----------



## samehgheith (20 أغسطس 2007)

استاذنا الفاضل الكريم المهندس محمود حازم عياد 
جزاك الله خير عن شباب المهندسي و جعل الله تفانيك ومجهودك الكبير وسعة صدرك معنا في ميزان حسنات وجعلها الله زكاة لك عن علمك وبأذن الله تكون صدقة جارية لك 
وأعلم انك قد فرجت كربة العديد من المهندسين بمشاركاتك القيمة 
ولك من قلوبنا الدعاء بظاهر الغيب


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز الزعيم وكل زميل أرسل كلمة
ذلك فضل اللة يؤتية من يشاء 
أشكرك جدا" على رسالتك الجميلة فعلا" لو علمت السبب الذى جعلنى الهث وراء تعلم الجديد لعرفت فعلا" أنها أرادة اللة 
سأحكى لك السبب 000 كان لى زميل منذ فترة أنعم اللة علية بتعلم البريمافيرا وكان يعمل معى فى 
نفس الشركة فى البرامج الزمنية وفى أحدى المرات دخلت علية المكتب 00 فقام بأغلاق شاشة الكومبيوتر حتى لا أرى ما يقوم بعملة مع علمة أننى لا أعرف كيف أفتح جهاز الكومبيوتر 00
خرجت من مكتب هذا الزميل فورا" وقمت بشراء أحدث جهاز موجود وقتها و طابعة كل ذلك وأنا لا أعرف ماذا سأعمل بكل هذة التجهيزات ومتى سأتعلم وسنى كبير ولكن أيمانى باللة حعلنى أتحدى
وأشتركت فى دورات كثيرة كنت خلالها أتفوق على من هم أصغر منى سنا" لدرجة أن تلفونى لا يكاد يصمت وقت الأمتحانات وتجهيز المشروع للجامعة الأمريكية من أتصال 00أقول أبناء لى يتلقون معى الدورة من أجل أستفسار عن مشكلة أو مناقشة أقتراح 00000 الحمدللة الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتديى لولا أن هدانا اللة 
أخوك محمود حازم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 أغسطس 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> بالرغم من إن حضرتك تعتبر من الجيل الذى ليس هو بالحديث أمثالنا إلا أن حضرتك ما شاء الله متطور و مواكب لميكنة العمل ( Automation ) و دعنى أسجل إعجابى الشديد بالمهندس صاحب الخبرة العملية الطويلة مع إلمامه بالأدوات الحديثة التى تساعد فى إنجاز العمل
> فمعذرة إن كنت أرى أن أغلب المهندسين أصحاب الخبرات الطويلة فى المهنة غير متطورين ومواكبين لتكنولوجيا العصر
> إلا أن المهندس محمود حازم يضرب لنا أروع الأمثلة فى تلك الفجوة



السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمود .. فأنت وكما قال الاخ الزعيم تضرب مثالا رائعا لمواكبة التطور وايضا تضربا مثالا يحتذى به في طلب العلم واستمرار طلب المعرفة
والاهم من هذا وذاك تواضعك وعدم ترفعك على من هم دونك من مكانة ومعرفة، فأنت تسبح في سماء عالية لا يطولها الا من فتح الله عليه ووهبه حب العلم وحب نقل العلم والمعرفة.

لك كل الوقت في الاجابة على الاسئلة التي تنهال مثل المطر للاستفادة منك ومن علمك وخبرتك، ولا نضغط عليك فنحن على علم بإنشغالك اعانك الله وسدد خطاك ويسر لك الخير الكله. اخيرا لا تعتذر عن الاطالة اخي الكريم فأنت من من يسفاد من اطالتهم زادك الله علما ورفعةً


----------



## الزعيم2000 (20 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ القدوة المهندس محمود حازم و الأخ المحترم الفاضل دكتور أبو صالح :
أدعو الله العلى العظيم أن يرفع شأنكما و يعلى مراتبكما بقدر جهدكما وحرصكما على نفع الناس , فالملائكة تصلى على معلمى الناس الخير , فاللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وعلى معلمى الناس الخير, أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.

الإخوة الأفاضل , أود أن أسوق لكم هذا الرابط الذى أعتبره من أقوى المنتديات العالمية فى التخطيط والمتابعة وإدرة مشروعات التشييد وهو منتدى إنجليزى ممتاز ( بإذن الله ينال إعجابكم لمن سيدخله لأول مرة ) 

www.planningplanet.com


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 أغسطس 2007)

أخوانى أشعر أننى وسط أهلى تماما"كلماتكم وقود لى0000 أحساسكم عالى جدا" جعلنا اللةأخوة" على سرر متقابلين أن شاء اللة وأستمرارا" للتواصل فقد وصلنى كتاب estimating construction costsومرفق معة cd عبارة عن برنامج بسيط و جميل لحساب ال cost أرجو أن يعجبكم 
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/22472816/f9930760/XP20AUP.html


مع قبول تحياتى لأحبائى فى اللة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## agaa (21 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ المهندس محمود ماشاء الله عليك افدتنا كثيرا وننتظر المزيد 
وسوالي حسب خبرتك هل ممكن ان اكون مدير مشاريع بالدورات والقراءة بدون الدخول فعليا في مشاريع قوية فيها scope و cost و time والاشياء التى نعرفها عن المشاريع من متابعة وجودة وغيره فأغلب المشاريع التى تابعتها بسيطة مثلا تجهيز معمل حاسب مع المورد شراء اجهزة شبكة مع التركيب.
ثانيا ما هي نصيحتك لي ولزملائي الاعضاء.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز agee 
بعد التحية

أدارة الموقع تبدء من التنفيذ من أول يوم تعمل فية فى هذا المجال نجاحك فى أدارة مجموعة
العمل الصغيرة فى بداية مشوارك هو المؤشر الحقيقى لنجاحك كمدير وشخصيتك القيادية هى التى
تجعل العامل أو الصنيعي ينفذ تعليماتك سواء كنت موجود معهم أم لم تكن 000 أذا كنت تبدء حياتك
العملية أنصحك أن تسمع وترى أكثر مما تتكلم خالط دواليب العمل فى معظم الوقت لتعرف الأسرار
خذ المعلومة التى تريدها بزكاء لا تشعر من تقودهم بأنك خبرة جديدة 0000 قد تتعرض لأمتحان من
بعض الصنيعية لأنة هو الآخر يريد أن يعرفك 0000 أجعل لك زميل أقدم منك تثق فية يرشدك أسألة
عن كل ما تريد 00000 وستلاحظ بأنك بمجرد أن تذهب رهبة الموقع من نفسك ستكون مهندسا"ممتازا"
فى الأدارة 0000بعد ذلك أدعم ذلك بالدراسة وفى هذة الأيام العلم ميسر جدا" وهذا من حظ الجيل الحالى 
00أنترنت و كومبيوتر ومنتديات كل ذلك متاح بتكلفة زهية 000نحن كنا نعانى فى تحصيل العلم
والآن وأنت فى بيتك يمكنك أن تحصل على الدكتوراة000
فى بداية حياتى كنت أعمل فى المقاولون العرب كتدريب وأستلمت عمارة للأشراف عليها وبما أننى 
مهندس جديد تعرضت لأمتحان فقد جائنى النجار فى المكتب وقال لى أنة تم أنهاء القواعد ويريدنى أن 
أستلم 000 ولم أكن أعرف أى شىء عن كيفية الأستلام والمصطلحات المتبادلة فى هذة المهنة 
ففوجئت بزميل قديم معى فى المكتب يقول للنجار أن يذهب ويستلم هو من الصنيعية ويسلمنى بعد ذلك
000 ثم التفت لى الزميل وقال :- أذهب وراءة ولا تجعلة يراك وشوف هو كيف سيستلم ثم سجل ذلك 
فى ذاكرتك وأذهب الية وكرر نفس الملاحظات وسترى النتيجة0
لم أكذب خبرا" وذهبت وراء النجار00 ولمحتة وهو يستلم الأعمال من النجارين زملاءة فسجلت
فى الذاكرة جميع الحركات و التعليقات ثم ذهبت الية وكررت نفس ما قام بة مع زملاءة فى الأستلام 
وأنهيت أستلامى وقلت لة 00طالما أنك مش جاهز بتقول تعالى أستلم لية 00فأعتذر النجار
ومن يومها ومنذ ما يقرب من 30 سنة أتذكر هذة الواقعة وكيف منحتنى الثقة فى نفسى 
آسف للأطــالة ولكنها ذكريات مهنية أحببت أن أذكرها للفائدة 
مع تحياتى لكم
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (21 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل / مهندس محمود 
هل هناك - فى مجال تعامل حضرتك- شركة تشييد أيا كان توجهها ( استشارى - مقاول - مندوب مالك - مالك ) تستخدم برنامج ادارة المستندات الشهير Primavera Expedition بشكل كلى ( يعنى معتمدين عليه اعتماد كلى فى تسجيل وتتبع المستندات ) ؟ أم أنه ما زال فى طور التدريب والتجريب ؟ 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 أغسطس 2007)

الحقيقة أن برنامج expedition غير مستخدم عندنا للأسباب الآتية :-
1- مازالت شركاتنا وللأسف 00وأتكلم عن الغالبية بأستثناء بعضها لاتعترف بهذة التقنيات
حيث أنة غير متوافر حاليا" المدير ذو الخبرة فى هذة التقنيات يستطيع أن يدير مجموعة عمل
تستخدم هذة التكنولوجيا العالية ولو وجد مهندس يعرف هذا البرنامج تجد مديرة لا يعرف فكيف 
يمكنة أن يطلب منة عمل ويفهمة 
2- بالنسبة لى شخصيا" سأشترك فى دورة قريبأ" للحصول على شهادة فى expedition 11 
وأعرف مقدما" أننى لن أستخدم هذا فى عملى لعدم وجود من يفهم من أصحاب الشركات
سعر البرنامج ك software مرتفع جدا" مما يجعل صاحب الشركة يفكر الف مرة ويفضل
الطريقة القديمة فى حركة المستندات 
أنا بحب كل جديد وسأتعلم هذا البرنامج وأتقنة حتى أن لم أعمل بة حاليا"
طبعا" الأجابة غير وافية على سؤالك ولكن ما باليد حيلة
محمود حازم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك أخى الفاضل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 أغسطس 2007)

أخوانى أرفق لكم شكل مبسط لل project management process flow وتوضيح بسيط لدور مجموعات العمل على أن أستكمل بعد ذلك عمل Organization Chart لأى شركة ودور كل فرد
مع تحياتى 
محمود حازم عياد
http://www.4shared.com/file/22514898/b785d9b6/project_management_process_flow.html


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم المهندس ابو صالح جزاك الله خير عنا 
وشكرا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 أغسطس 2007)

أحب أحيي الأستاذ الفاضل المهندس محمود على روحه الطيبة و أريحيته و حبه للخير و تواضعه .

و أحب أن أعبر عن استفادتي الحقيقية من نصائحه و آرائه و إرشاداته .


----------



## ehabsibaey (21 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس محمود
مش عارف أقول لك أيه ولكني سعيد جداً بمشاركتك المثمرة وانا بابدا في تحضير ماجستير في أدارة الأعمال وكنت نفسي أقابل واحد فاهم وعندة أستعداد يفيد الناس بجد وطبعاً أنا من القاهرة ويسعدني أن أتعرف عليك أنا خريج 1988 مدني عين شمس 
عموما مش حاطول عليك وأعزرني أن أسلوبي مش لغة عربية ولكنب حاسس أني بكلم أخ
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزى المهندس ايهاب 
اشكرك جدا" 0000 وطبعا" أنت فى الملتقى ستجد أفضل منى بكثير فى موضوع أدارة المشروعات 
خصوصا" العزيز أبو صالح وواحد بيفكر وكثير لا أذكر أسمائهم و كذلك محب للة ورسولة رائع بمشاركاتة وأعتقد أنك لو طلبت أى مساعدة منهم ومننا جميعا" لن نبخل عليك بها أنا شخصيا"
رغم أمكانياتى المتواضعة سأمد لك يد العون سواء من كتب أو أى شىء أستطيع أن أساعدك بة
تلفونى 0101497118 وانا تحت أمرك
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 أغسطس 2007)

المهندس محمود ..
جزاك الله خير على ردودك المتميزه .. وبارك الله لك في وقتك

لقد اطلعت على ملف الاكسل الذي ارفقته مشكورا .. وهو ملف رائع يشرح عمليات ادارة المشاريع
ياريت لو تربط لنا العمليات المنوطة بمهندس التخطيط ضمن هذه العمليات وكيف له ان يمارس مهاراته ومتى تبدأ مسؤولياته والى من يسلمها؟ وكيف تتقاطع العمليات بعضها البعض من والى مهندس التخطيط؟
كما يا ريت لو توضح لنا المثل بالنسبة لمدير الموقع؟


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أغسطس 2007)

أخى أبو صالح 
أشكرك وأنا فعلا" أمامى حاليا" عدة أشكال لل organization chart لشركتين أحدهم قطاع عام 
( هيئة القطاع العام للتشييد ) و الآخر لشركة تعمل فى القرية الذكية سأطرحهم بعد تحويلهم الى 
softcopy ونتناقش فيهم سويا" 000 أنا أفضل أن نأخذ مثال مطبق لأننى أحببت الأجابة على سؤالكم
فوجدت أننى سأكتب عدة صفحات قد تكون منقولة من كتب 
الفكرة أننى أخترت أن أتصل بزملائى فى بعض الشركات وأناقش معهم توزيع الأدوار الواقعى والمطبق
فهل توافقنى فى ذلك
بعد أن تقوم بأخذ عينات من الشركات سنقوم بعمل Organization Chart يشمل أحسن ترتيب للأدوار 000وهذا سيكون مرجع لنا فى الملتقى ولا مانع من أشتراكنا جميعا" من أى بلد لتكون الدراسة
أوسع و أشمل
أشكرك جدا" على أسلوب أدارتكم لهذا الموقع ولقد خلقتم روح جميلة بين رواد الملتقى
وأصبحنا نعرف بعضنا لدرجة أن أحد الزملاء فى الملتقى زارنى عند وصل الى القاهرة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 أغسطس 2007)

لك كل الشكر أيها الأخ الفاضل على مجهودك الوافر وعطاءك الخير
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وعلى معلمى الناس الخير
أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أغسطس 2007)

أشكر الزعيم و أكرر شكرى لأبو صالح وأستكمل المناقشة 
أعتقد أن تحديد مهام وحجم القوة العاملة لكل شركة ودور كل مهمة مربوطة بالمهام الأخرى غير ثابت فلا تستطيع وضع دور ثابت على مستوى جميع الشركات لمهندس التخطيط مثلا" أو حتى مدير المشروع
فلقد كنت أعمل فى مشروع كمقاول رئيسى لفندق كبير وكان مدير المشروع مكتب دار الهندسة الشهير
ويشمل المكتب مهندس التخطيط و المتابعة ومهندس المكتب الفنى المسئول عن أعتماد العينات 
ومهندس الألكتروميكانيك والتكييف 000جيش جرار ونحن كشركة soares da costa البرتغالية
كان لدينا أيضا" مدير مشروع ملحق معة كافة الأدارات 0
أما عندنا حاليا" فشركتنا هى مالكة المشروع وهى المنفذة للأعمال 000 قد يكون هذا النظام فى العمل 
لايعطى الدقة المطلوبة فكيف ستقوم بأستلام الأعمال من نفسك 0000 صعب أن تكون خصم وحكم فى نفس الوقت 000 وهذا الوضع هو القائم حاليا" فى مصر فى معظم الشركات التى لها نفس النظام
لذلك سأرفق أيضا" مثال للشركة التى أعمل بها حسب الوضع الحالى ونرى أوجة القصور000
فعلا" تجد أن دور مدير المشروع أو مهندس التخطيط محجم برغبة أصحاب الشركة ولايطلب فى 
معظم الأحيان وهذا واقع البرنامج الزمنى سوى لتقديمة للبنك أم لمناقشة فى أجتماع كنوع من أنواع 
الأناقة فى عرض الأمور 000
وأيضا" تجد فى معظم الشركات يكون الحماس فى أول المشروع لعمل البرامج ويبدء ذلك فى التناقص 
تدريجيا" ويقل الأهتمام بة 000وقد لايطلب منك عمل update أقسم باللة أن هذا يحدث لذلك
تجد أن مهندس التخطيط يكون أنسب مكان لة فى الشركات الكبيرة أو الدولية مثل أوراسكوم وغيرها
أما فى باقى الشركات ومنهم شركتنا فالوضع كما سبق أيضاحة
فعلا" نحن فى فجوة أدارية كبيرة وعندنا العلماء للأسف 000000 آسف للأطالة والرغى
أخوكم 
محمود حازم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 أغسطس 2007)

حضرتك بتوصف المرض بالفعل , بدون وضع الرؤوس فى الرمال
هذا بالفعل ما يحدث بالضبط
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوسعاد (23 أغسطس 2007)

*قد اسمعت لو ناديت حيا*

الاخ الحبيب م محمود بالفعل وكما وصفت هذا ما يحدث مع المخطط بالشركات وبالفعل نحن نقوم بعمل البرامج من اجل الشياكة ولكي نزين بها لوحات المكاتب ويحضرني هنا موقف لصاحب احدى الشركات التي كنت اعمل بها هنا بالسعودية وبالرغم من ان حجم اعمالنا كان يفوق 2 مليار دولار في ذلك الوقت الا انه وحينما جلست معه لمناقشة البرنامج الزمني طلب مزيدا من الالوان والرسومات والصور للمعدات...الخ ولم يتناقش في اي ملاحظة بالمشروع وكم كان منشرحا حينما قدمت له البرنامج ملونا ومزركشا وقام بصرف مكافأة سخية وبالطبع سررت بالمكافأة ولكنني كنت حزينا لان عملي ومجهودي مصيره الى العرض على الجدران ورحم الله من قال- لله يا زمري- وقد اسمعت لو ناديت حيا.
ااسف على الاطالة ولكم خالص تحياتي وشكري وامتناني


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير مهندس محمود ... اتفق معك تماما ان محاولة تحديد مهام مهندس التخطيط بناءً على واقع الممارسة لها مهمه صعبة .. وخاصة اذا ما نظرنا الى هذا الموقع من واقع ممارستها في القطاع العام والخاص .. فحتما سنصل الى مفارقات وتباين كبير.
وقد يرجع السبب الى ان العمل في القطاع العام وممارسة المهنة تكون اقرب الى "الوظيفة" بمعنى ان العمل لا يتطلب الانتاجية والتطوير بالقدر الذي يتطلبه العمل في القطاع الخاص. أضف الى ذلك ان العمل في القطاع الخاص يضيف عدة مهام اخرى على الممارس للمهنة وقد يضغط عليه لهدف استثمار كل مايمتلكه هذا المهندس او ذاك.

كما ان داخل كل قطاع قد تختلف مهام مهندس التخطيط وهذا يرجع الى الدائرة التي يعمل بها المهندس والى طبيعة عملها، كما انه قد تتأثر طبيعة عمل المهندس اتباعا لنظرة مديره المباشر واتباعا للاسلوب الاداري المتبع في هذه الشركة او المؤسسة. 

ولكن مع كل ما ذكرناه من اختلافات في مسؤوليات الا انه هناك صبغه موحده لأعمال مهندس التخطيط على المستوى العام على الاقل .. وقد تطرقت الى تحديد هذه الصبغات المختلفة في موضوع سابق هنا بالملتقى على الرابط هنـــــــــا 
وقد ذكرت ان مهام مهندس التخطيط هي المخطط: وهو الشخص الذي يدير عملية التخطيط وجدولة مهام المشروع بالتشاور مع مدير المشروع وباقي اعضاء المشروع ذوي الصلة مثل مدير الموارد البشرية والمدير المالي. فهو يقوم بعملية فرز المهام وجدولتها وايضا يقوم بحساب مدة المشروع و دراسة إمكانية ضغط مدة المشروع وحساب تأثيراتها على باقي مهام واعمال المشروع. كما انه ربما يتدخل في عملية تحليل القيم المكتسبة وقياس اداء فريق العمل. وتحديد ساعات العمل لكل مهمة وهكذا....

ولهذا نريد ان نعمل سويا في محاولة  للوصول الى شكل مهندس التخطيط داخل اي شركة لكي نفيد من يعرض عليه مثل هذا الموقع ونساهم في نشر ثقافة التخصص والعمل المشترك .. وما ادارة المشاريع الى نتيجة لتقاطع اعمال مجموعه من المهندسين والمهنيين ... وبالتالي قد نصل الى نقاط يمكن لممارس مهنة التخطيط بدأ التطوير منها.
كما اننا نريد ان نستثمر خبرتك يابشمهندس .. فانت عملت في هذا الموقع فكيف كانت الاعمال المنوطه بك، دون الرجوع الى الكتب وانما من الواقع الفعلي لممراستك .. فمنها يمكن لنا ان نرى عينه فعلية ومثال حي على مهندس التخطيط، ولك ان تذكر الفروقات في هذا العمل من شركة الى اخرى .. ثم يمكن لنا تطبيق المثل لموقع مدير الموقع. 
بعد ان نقوم بذلك سوف ننظر الى الوضع المثالي ونناقش الفروقات .. هذه بخلاصة كانت وجهة نظري وفكرتي من طرح السؤال أساسا .. وفي الاخير اعلم ان هذا سوف يتطلب جهد في استذكار الماضي وربط المعلومات ولكن انت عودتنا على الاجتهاد ونحن نرضى بالقليل منك فقليلك كثير ...


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز أبو صالح أتفق معك تماما" وتعريفك لمهندس التخطيط يمكن أن تضيف علية متابعة الوارد و المنصرف من الخامات لتحديد الفاقد وكذلك متابعة أعمال المقاولين وعمل المستخلصات لهم من خلال البريمافيرا بحيث أنة عند عمل update للبرنامج الزمنى يتم عمل مستخلص مباشرة" عن طريق توظيف أدوات البريمافيرا لحساب الكميات والأحساس بها وسأقوم قريبا" بطرح طريقة عمل مستخلص المقاول من البريمافيرا ضمن سلسة شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل و اتجهيز لة 00000
أما بخصوص علاقة مهندس التخطيط و المتابعة ومدير المشروع بباقى العناصر 000أقوم حاليا" بعمل 
flow chart أو Organization chart عبارة عن شبكة متداخلة وسأعطى لكل وظيفة الرمز الخاص بها مثلا" مدير المشروع م م ومدير المتابعة و التخطيط م ت 000 وهكذا ولكن هذا سيستغرق بعض الوقت ولكن ليس بالكثير وخلالها نتواصل فى المناقشات المثمرة مع علماء أمثاكم قلما يجد الواحد منا هذة الفرصة ليستفيد أكثر مما يفيد 00000 
أستكمالا" لموضوع مهندس التخطيط فأيضا" تعديل أسعار المقاولين و الخامات يجب أن يكون على دراية بها لتسجيل ذلك ضمن التكلفة للبنود معنى هذا أن تقارير المخازن و المشتريات يجب أن تصل الية بصفة دورية وكذلك أى تعديل فى أسعار مقاولى الباطن وبالنسبة لتوضحيح أبو صالح لوظيفة مهندس التخطيط فطالما أن البرنامج الزمنى مسئوليتة فجميع المهام التى ذكرتها أخى الحبيب تعتبر ال 
data الرئيسية التى من خلالها تم أنجاز البرنامج وبالطبع يشترك فى تحديد الموارد سواء بشرية أو معدات أو خامات كل من أصحاب المصلحة ومدير المشروع بعد حصر جميع الأمكانيات المتاحة وتحديد الزمن المطلوب فية أنجاز العمل وبالطبع لن أتطرق هنا لشرح دور برنامج البريمافيرا فى عمل leveling مثلا" لأن ذلك سيأتى شرحة فى مشاركتى ( شرح برنامج بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة ) 
حيث أننى وصلت فى الشرح الى أنهاء أدخال الموارد الى بنود الأعمال00000000
آسف للأطالة 0
محمود حازم


----------



## shartooh (25 أغسطس 2007)

اوكي يا استاذ محمود حازم ممكن ان تبعث مشكورا مثال لمشروع على بريمافيرا PDF or Video ولكن ليس نضغط هنا ونفتح ملف بل على مستوى التعامل مع القيمة المكتسبة والمخاطر وال ETC يعني مختصر على مستوى حضرتكم وعلى مستوى ابو صالح ولكن كل الامتننان والتوفيق.

المهندس شرتوح


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ shartooh طبعا" كلامك جميل ولكن أنا عندما قمت بعمل ملفات أجزاء البريمافيرا كانت للمبتدىء فى البرنامج وكان لازم أبدء منذ بدء التفكير فى عمل برنامج وليس أضغط هنا تفتح ملف فليس كل زوار الملتقى فى مستوى حضرتك من الكفائة وأفضل أيضا" أن تبدء سيادتك مما أنتهى الية العبد الفقير الى اللة 00 فكلنا نتساعد فى نقل المعرفة ولا نتعامل مع بعض من الأبراج العالية وفرد العضلات
مع قبول تحياتى 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 أغسطس 2007)

أعتذر لكم عن طول فترة الأنقطاع حيث أننى أقضى أجازة مع العائلة حتى 10 سبتمبر وسأعود للمتابعة 
بأذن اللة 0000 فأرجو المعذرة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 أغسطس 2007)

تروح وتجي بالسلامة ... ونحن في انتظارك

نتمنى لك اجازة سعيدة .. ومثلك يستاهل


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 أغسطس 2007)

أجازة سعيدة يا رب عليك وعلى العائلة الكريمة


----------



## shartooh (30 أغسطس 2007)

الى الاستاذ الفاضل محمود حازم في البداية اشكرك على الرد وثانيا انا خريج 2004 يعني لو كان لي برج فهو قصير جدا عن برج حضرتكم ولو كان لي عضلة فهي هزيله عندكم ولكن انا عراقي وفي العراق دمر الاحتلال كل صروح العلم وليس لي سوى الانترنيت وما يدره علي اهل الخير من كتب او برامج ثق يا استاذ انا بدأت اقرا بريمافيرا وPMBOK وPMPguid من تلقاء نفسي ولاتعلم مدى الصعوبة التي اواجهها مع العلم اني اعمل والعمل من 7 صباحا الى الرابعة مساءا واذا في صب الى الثانية صباحا وكل هذا وتقول لي فتل عضلات كلا بل اقول لك نفع الناس بما تعلم عسى الله ان يقبل ولو دعاء واحد من الاعضاء الذين مثلي وضروفهم صعبة مثل ضروفي والله يا استاذي الفاضل ليست المادة السبب بل لايوجد مكان اذهب اليه لأني قد اقتل او امزق بمفخخه او او..... واسف اذا اطلت الحديث او تجاوزت ولكني اتمنى ولو شهر اتي الى مصر ولسوف ادرس في ارقى المعاهد ولكن ليس للأحتلال من رحمة ولا من اخوتي العرب من نظرة وجزيل الشكر لك واعتذر مرة اخرى.


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (30 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز shartooh حياك الله...
إن العمل في مجال الإدارة الهندسية لا يتطلب فتل العضلات وبناء البروج العالية.. فهو علم واسع وكبير ومتشعب إلى أكثر مما تتصور والميزة الأكبر فيه أنه علم متطور مع اللحظة وقصدي بذلك أنه في كل لحظة تمر هناك تغير وتبدل في طريقة التعامل وذلك نتيجة لظهور المشاكل والعوارض والمعوقات .. فعلم الإدارة الهندسية هو في الأساس علم كيفية التغلب على مشاكل التنفيذ والعمل وضمان الاستمرارية ونجاح المشروع..
نحن جميعا نعرف وضع العراق الجريح .. بلدي الغالي .. ونحس بمعاناتك هناك لحظة بلحظة .. ولهذا فأنا على استعداد لتقديم كل ما تحتاجه من عون في مجال التعامل مع برمجيات الإدارة الهندسية كوني متخصص في هذا المجال وأحمل شهادات في تقنية المعلومات ولي خبرة جيدة والحمد لله في التعامل مع برنامج MS Project..
في إنتظارك اخي العزيز وانتظار كل أعضاء المنتدى .. فالجميع اخوان هنا وكلنا أنتمينا لهذا المنتدى الرائع حتى نزرع بذرة التفوق العلمي وديمومته.. فنحن خير أمة أخرجت للناس..


----------



## العبد الفقير (31 أغسطس 2007)

العبد الفقير قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



أخي هذه هي أسألتي بارك الله فيك


----------



## shartooh (31 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ المهندس يونس السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا الرد وزادك الله علما ومعرفة ولكن لو راجعت الموقع لوجد انه الاخ الفاضل حازم كتب لي كلاما غليظ اللهجة وانا ارفض ذلك جدا وفمت بالرد ولكن بأدب ليس مثله بتكبر وللأسف مع العلم هو متعلم في ارقى الجامعات والمعاهد ولكن للأسف يرد بهذة الطريقة وشكرا ووفق الله الجميع


----------



## خالد اليعربي (31 أغسطس 2007)

لقد أثلجت صدري مهندس محمود من خلال ماقرأته عنك ضمن سيرتك الشخصية. أتمني لك الصحه والعافية والنشاط الدائم وأن تتحقق أمانيك بقدرة المولي عز وجل .


----------



## الزعيم2000 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل العبد الفقير 
اسمح لى أن أشارك حضرتك الرأى عن بعض استفساراتك


> لسؤال الأول: لو فرضأ هناك مهندس مخطط زمني كان خبرته تتلخص فقط في تخطيط الجدول الزمني لمشاريع المباني ولكن فجأة الشركة أخذت مشروع جديد والمشروع الجديد هو نفق تحت الأرض؟ فكيف يتصرف المهندس في هذه الحالة وخصوصاً بأن بضاعته في بناء الأنفاق ليست كبيرة؟ فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة؟



----- أرى أنها ليست مشكلة كبيرة ولكنها تتطلب مجهود من المخطط لعمل برنامج زمنى تنفيذى , فنحن أمام حالتين , الأولى : أن تكون الشركة التى يعمل بها المخطط متخصصة فى هذا المجال الجديد على المخطط , عندئذ له أن يجلس مع المتخصصين فى شركته جميعا وأن يجمع البيانات اللازمة له ( يفضل أن يقوم بإعداد شيك ليست بما يريد أن يعرفه ليتم برنامجه كأى برنامج لمشروع قام به من قبل 
وأنا أوكد أن مهارة المخطط الأساسية هنا هى كيف يحول طرق التنفيذ المختلفة والمخاطر المتوقعة - حسب الخبرات السابقة - إلى واقع عملى ملموس فى برنامجه من مدة تنفيذ لكل نشاط و علاقات واعتمادات بين الأنشطة وبعضها و برنامج إحتيجات فعلى وعرضه على إدارة المشتريات و التعاقدات وموافقتهم عليه .
أما الحالة الثانية أن تكون شركته غير متخصصة فى المجال الجديد و تقوم بإسناده إلى مقاول من الباطن , هنا سيكون إعتمادك الرئيسى على مقاول الباطن , إما أن يقدم لك برنامج زمنى تفصيلى حسب العقد , أو أنه قد لا يكون عنهد المتخصص فى عمل البرامج وتقوم أنت بعمل البرنامج إعتمادا عليه فى أخذ المعلومات اللازمة لك لإتماما برنامجك وعليك هنا أيضا أن تحاول أن تسأل مقاول أخر متخصص فى هذا المجال لمقارنته مع ما يقوله لك مقاولك الذى تعتمد عليه. 

شكرا لك أخى و سأحاول أن أشارك حضرتك برأيى فى باقى المناقشة لعدم الإطالة فى هذا المقام.


----------



## الزعيم2000 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل العبد الفقير



> السؤال الثاني: كيف تقيم البرامج الاتية PS8 و microsoftproject علماً بأن هذه البرامج أيسر من البرامفيرا ولكنها لا تمتلك خواص البرامفيرا؟



أرى أخى الفاضل أنه مهما إختلفت الأراء عن مدى فعالية البرامج التى ذكرتها فإنه يتبقى دائما صورة الواقع الحالى وهو أن أغلب الشركات تتعامل ببرنامج بريمافيرا على أنه أبو البرامج الزمنية , لذا أرى فى الحقيقة أنه لابد لأى مهندس تخطيط أن يكون ملم أولا ببرنامج بريمافيرا و له بعد ذلك أن يتعمق فى البرامج الأخرى , وبذلك سيكتشف بنفسه الفروق الجوهرية 
و مع ذلك فإنى من أشد المؤيدين لبرنامج بريمافيرا عن نظائره لآنه برنامج إدارة مشروع و ليس برامج زمنية فقط.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أشتقت اليكم جدا" 000 لقد تسللت خلسة من العائلة وأنا فى الأجازة وحبيت أشوف أحبائى وأنا آسف جدا" لأخى shartooh يعلم اللة كم تمزقت داخليا" من كلامك أنا لم أقصد الأساءة اليك بالعكس فقد فهمت من كلامك السابق أنك غير مقتنع بأن أبدء الشرح من أول السطر كما يقال 000 ولكن تعبيرك
عن رأيك كان فية شىء من القسوة الغير مقصودة 000 المهم نحن أخوة فى اللة ودعائنا جميعا" لأهل العراق الشقيق أن يفك اللة كربة ويكون خلاصة على يد شبابة المخلصين أمثالك 0000 أعتبرنى أبوك ولا أقول صديقك كل ما تريدة من معونة أستطيع أن أقدمها لك فلن أتأخر 00لعل ذلك يكفر عن سوء فهمى لقصدك 0000 يا عزيزى أنا أحب أن أتعلم من كل من حولى سواء من زملاء أو من النت أو كورسات صحيح أننى قد تأخرت كثيرا" فى البدء 000 ولكنى أحمداللة الذى قدرنى على ذلك وقبل كل شىء حفظ كتاب اللة 000 أخى الكريم أجعل كتاب اللة صديقك 00 كلما أحسست بكرب أقرأ فية وتدبر فأنت تكلم اللة 000 سيفرج اللة كربك بأذن اللة 00 عند عودتى من الأجازة أرجو أن أتصل بك على massanger فقد وجدت أسمك أريد أن أتحدث اليك 000 أبنى العزيز أرجو لك التوفيق والسداد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
وحتى نلتقى بعد يوم 10 سبتمبر لك من كل تحية 
والدك
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## shartooh (3 سبتمبر 2007)

لي الشرف يا أستاذي الفاضل محمود حازم عياد ان تكون والدي ونعم كنت قاسيا ولكن ها انا اقول لك اني اسف وان ردك مزق كل مافي داخلي من حزن الذي يسبب القسوة واقول لك ردا على اجمل جملة قلتها يا استاذي الفاضل << احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه>> ولك كل التفويق والخير واعتذر جدا جدا يا والدي واستاذي العزيز وهذا اعنواني على النت shartooh101at yyaahhoo.Com ونفسة على السكاي بي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا الروح المتسامحه المبادرة الى الاعتراف بالاخطأ وسوء الفهم من الطرفين .. وكما تعلمون كم يصعب على الكثيرين قول كلمة آسف ولكن امثالكم مثال للقلوب الصافية ... بارك الله فيكم
كم يزيدني فخرا ان انتمي الى هذا الملتقى العظيم


----------



## shartooh (4 سبتمبر 2007)

وانت حاضر يا ابو صالح لنا الشرف ياوردة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى ان يكون الاستاذ محمود قد رجع من الاجازة سالما غانما ... 

نعود الى مقابلتنا الفريده من نوعها ... اتمنى من من لديه اي سؤال للاستاذ المهندس محمود ان يتفضل بطرحه قبل انهاء المقابلة رسميا والدعاء لاخينا محمد بالتوفيق.

فرصة لا تعوض لطرح اسئلتكم على الخبير الاستاذ محمود حازم عياد ...


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة
أشتقت اليكم جدا" وكل عام و أنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان أعادة اللة عليكم مرات عديدة أن شاء اللة 0000 قبل أن أبدء أتوجة بالشكر لأدارة الملتقى ولشخص أبو صالح الكريم على ترقية المسمى الخاص بى الى عضو متميز وهذا كثير وأتمنى من اللة أن أكون على قدر هذا المسمى 0
نستكمل ما أنتهينا الية من توزيع الأدوار فى أدارة المشاريع و أتفت أننى سأقوم بالحصول على charts من الشركات سواء قطاع عام أو قطاع خاص دون تدخل منى ونرى منها دور كل من مدير المشروع ومهندس التخطيط لذلك أرفق لكم chart لشركة تتبع هيئة القطاع العام للتشيد فى مصر
نرى من هذا المثال كيفية توزيع المسئوليات 





http://www.4shared.com/file/24620977/95fd298d/___online.html
نرى من الرسم المرفق أن مهندس التخطيط فى هذة الشركة يتبع مدير المشروع ولم يوضح الرسم
علاقة باقى الأدارات بمهندس التخطيط سواء فى مرحلة الدراسة المبدئية للمشروع وحتى فى مراحل التنفيذ 0000 و أعتقد أن نظام أن تكون شركات المقاولات قطاع عام لا يحقق الحالة المثالية لأدارة 
المشروع 000 أرجو أبداء الرأى فى هذا ال chart وسأوافيكم برسم آخر لشركة خاصة لنرى الفرق
بينهم 0000
محمد حازم عياد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير مهندس محمود ..
في انتظار بقية الرسومات على احر من الجمر ..
تعقيب .. يعد المكتب الفني هو المطبخ لعميات ادارة المشاريع .. ولذلك من الضرورة معرفة وتحديد كيفية علاقته مع بقية اقسام المنشأة ... فمثلا لو تخيلنا مشروعا كاملا من الألف الى الياء سنجد ان خطوط سيرة تأتي وتذهب من والى المكتب الفني ... ولذلك آمل المزيد من المشاركات في توضيح اعماله وعلاقاته .. وارجوا ان يساهم الاخوة الاعضاء في الاجابه على هذا السؤال لان الاجابه عليه تتطلب المزيد من الوقت ولا نريد ان نشغل عزيزنا المهندس محمود .. فالمشغول لا يشغل ..


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز أبو صالح كلامك صحيح فالمكتب الفنى بالفعل هو المطبخ الخاص بالمشروع فمنة والية تأتى أو تخرج الى المشروع أى معلومة تخص العمل فى التنفيذ وربط الموقع بجميع أدارات الشركة والأستشاريين وكذلك تنظيم علاقة مقاولى الباطن ودراسة الأسعار وعمل المستخلصات 000 الخ
مرفق لكم chart لشركة أورسكوم الشهيرة فى مصر وهى من الشركات العملاقة وهذا ال chart 
لمشروع لمبنى الأدارة و خدمة العملاء وأعتذر عن عدم معرفتى لتحميلة كصورة فى الملتقى كما فعلتم
والرابط هو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24831212/4ebac0/ORASCOM_COMPANY.html
أرجو أن ترشدنى لطريقة تحميل الصورة




نرى من هذا ال chart أسلوب تنظيم العمل بحيث يظهر هنا زيادة التركيز على الوظائف الفنية
مع تحديد عدد العاملين بحيث يكون العدد مناسب وبالمقارنة ب chart القطاع العام نجد أن التسلسل الوظيفى فى القطاع العام يظهر فى وجود مدير ونائب مدير 000 وهكذا مما يمثل عبء على ميزانية المشروع وقد يكون ذلك يؤدى الى تأخر أصدار القرارت المهمة حيث أن من الضرورى أن يحدث تمرير لهذة القرارات على عدة أدارات لذلك نجد أن المسئولية تتوزع على شريحة أكبر وقد تضيع على عكس القطاع الخاص 0
محمود حــازم عيـــاد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير اخي محمود ..
بالنسبة لرفع الصور .. يتم عن طريق استخدام مركز رفع الملفات والموجود في اعلى الصفحة باللون الاحمر .. فيتم اختيار الصورة المراد رفعها على ان تكون جي بي جي ثم رفعها .. فستنفتح نافذه جديده بها الصورة المرفوعه واسفل منها عنوان الصورة وطريقة الكتابة في وسط الموضوع .. يتم نسخه ثم لصقه في وسط الموضوع ..


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ محمود حازم 
مما ورد فردك
الحاقا" لردى السابق أيضا" أقوم بتجهيز Project management process flow
الى جانب organization chart للمشروع فيهما التعليق المناسب الأهم من ذلك أتمنى أن نتعاون فى عمل Cost control organiztion chart لشركة أو مشروع 
أدعو الله لك بالتوفيق فى إعداد ما وعدت بتقديمه وإيضاح أثره على الشركة والمشروع
أرجو من الزملاء أن تقل نبرة ألفاظ المجاملات وتزداد اساليب المشاركة الفعلية
مع خالص تقديرى للجميع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاكارم .. استسمحكم بأن اعلن عن اغلاق هذه المقابلة الرائعه جدا جدا معا استاذنا المهندس محمود حازم عياد ... ونسأل الله ان يثيبه عنا خير الثواب وان يجعل مشاركاته في نشر علم نافع في ميزان حسناته، انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

نحن دائما مرحبين لاي اضافه الى هذه المقابله واي استمرار في التواصل واي معلومات ممكن ان تضاف اليها .. ولكن تم انهاءها للبدأ مع عضوا كريم آخر في الفتره القادمه


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

_أرجو قبول عذرى فى عدم الأستطاعة للرد على التساؤلات الكثيرة لضيق الوقت ولدخولى فى دورات تدريبية أخذتنى عنكم 0000 أكررأسفى_
_ محمود حازم _


----------



## virtualknight (1 يوليو 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## مهندس محترف مسلم (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخ العزيز: محمود حازم
اود استشارتك ... تخرجت من الجامعة بتخصص هندسة ميكانيكية وانا اعمل الان في مجال الاشراف على تنفيذ المشاريع انشائية, و اشعر انني منسجم في هذا المجال و لكن السوال؟
هل استغني عن تخصصي في الجامعة و اكمل في مجال عملي ام اغير عملي و كذلك ماهو الحد الادنى الذي يجب على المهندس معرفته في مجال الهندسة 
وماهو افضل مجال لدراسة الماجستير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 أغسطس 2008)

أخى مهندس محترف مسلم 
أعتقد أن تمسكك بالتخصص الذى درسته هو أوقع بكثير لإنك حتى وإن دخلت مجال الأنشاءات لن تتساوى مع مهندس الأنشاءات على الأقل فى النواحى التى تحتاج الى قرار يعتمد على الدراسه السابقه والتخصص وستجد نفسك بعد فتره قد تحولت الى مراقب تنفيذ أو مشرف ( ملاحظ ) وستخسر الدراسه التى قضيت فيها سنين نصيحتى لك أنك يمكنك أن تجمع بين الأثنين فى أن تتخصص فى الأعمال الميكانيكيه أو الصحيه التى تخدم الأنشاءات فمهندس الميكانيكا يعتبر من أنجح المهندسين العاملين فى مجال الأعمال الأليكتروميكانيكيه والصحيه
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (31 أغسطس 2008)

السيد المهندس / محمود ...
اطالع المنتدي الان بالصدفة..فأنا منذ 3 شهور لا أواظب علي تفقد المنتدي لظروف خاصة...
ادعو لكم بالتوفيق ومديد العمر ..
اشعر بعد 3 شهور من البعد عن المنتدي بالغربة وكأن شيئ مهم في حياتي غير موجود والفضل لكل أعضاء المنتدي بمشاركتهم الفعالة .....
أدعو لكم جميعا بالتوفيق ...وكل عام وانتم بخير أعاد الله عليكم رمضان بكل خير وسعادة...
مهندس / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس محمود
انا سعيد جدا بان قامة هندسية عالية مثل حضرتك تعطى من وقتها لفائدة شباب المهندسين
وهذا ما عهدناه بك دائما

عبدالقادر حجاج


----------



## mhemadah (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء في الملتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية ارجو قبولي كعضو جديد علما بأن هذه اول مشاركة اقوم بها بعد ان تعايشت مع تلك الباقة الجميلة من الشخصيات الجديرة بالتقدير والتي اتمنى من العلي القدير ان يوفقهم جميعا لما فيه الخير ان شاء الله
ارجو السماح لي بالتواصل معكم مع جزيل الشكر للمهندس محمود حازم عياد على صدره الرحب ورقي اخلاقه
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## way_roma (3 مارس 2009)

لا اعلم ماذا اقول بمجرد الاطلاع علي هذه الصفحات الخمسه لا يمكن للفرد حصر كمية المعلومات ولكن والله لم اتمالك عبراتي وان اطلع علي كلام اخونا العرقي والوالد العزيز مهندس محمودوالله مشاعر لاتحتاج للتعبيرعنها فهي اجمل درس ممكن ان اتعلمه وجزكم الله خيرا علي هذه المشاعر التي غمرت الجميع حتي وان لم نري بعضنا البعض
 way_roma


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اطلب من كل الاخوة المهندسين رفع جمبع الملفات بالموضوع حيث اننى مهتم بالموضوع 
مع خالص تحياتى للزهيم محمود حازم ام وردة


----------



## khalid goher (25 أبريل 2009)

بصراحه انا منبهر جدا و مش عارف اقول ايه !!!!!
ماشاء الله القسم هنا فيه كوادر يحملوا علم وثقافة وفهم واخلاق عاليه جدا 
جزيل الشكر للاب و الاخ المهندس محمود عياد على عطائك الفياض الغير مشروط واخلاصك و تفانيك اللامحدود
الشكر موصول للاخ ابو صالح


----------



## brave_heart (3 مايو 2009)

*شكرااااااا يامهندس عيااااااد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أعرب عن خالص تقديرى وامتنانى للاب المهندس محمود حازم عياد على تواضعة فى اهتمامة بالرد على جميع الاستفسارات رغم انشغالة وضيق وقتة000 وانا فخور من انتمائى لهذا المنتدى الجميل الذى يضم احسن الكفاءات من ادارة وأعضاء متميزون حريصين على المشاركة الفعالة وافادة الجميع من الجانب العلمى والعملى 000
وادعو للمهندس عياد بتمام العافية 000
والى الامااااااااااااااااااااااام دائما


----------



## tma546 (24 أغسطس 2013)

*إخوتي الأحباء 

أشهد الله أنني أحبكم في الله 

نادمٌ لدخولي هذا المنتدى القيم متأخراً .. ولكن ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك كله 
لكني قَلِق لعدم استمرار الحوارات العلمية المحترمة والتعاون المثمر البناء 
وقَلِق لعدم رؤيتي للإخوة الأفاضل م. محمود حازم عياد والزعيم وغيرهما .. أين أنتم الآن؟! .. وكيف أصل لكم؟ 
أرجو الرد .. وجزاكم الله خـــيراً 

أخيــــكم /م . تامر محمد عباس _ ميكانيكا قوى دفعة 1979 جامعة حلوان 
[email protected] *​


----------

